# Shore Fishing in Akron?



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm a student at the University of Akron, orginally from Tuscarawas County. I know it's getting late in the season but are there any good places around Akron to fish from the shore for either bass or cats? I've been out to Springfield a few times and caught 2 decent size bass once and got skunked the other two times. Tried Mogadore but it was pretty rough from the shore. Suggestions?


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

im also a student at UA , the cuyahoga river is the closest place to fish near campus . I usually end up heading to the river near cascade valley metro park on cuyahoga St. where i'v caught small and LM.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm a UA alumni. There are actually some good smaller lakes in the Cuyahoga Valley National Park. Indigo Lake holds huge bass but the lake is very deep and clear and the fish, well educated. It's a challenge but you can have success there. Sylvan Pond at Oak Hill day use area is another good bass hole. The Cuyahoga River is building an excellent reputation as a Smallmouth fishery as well as Pike in the Cascade Valley Metropark. If you have a car, and time, Steelhead Alley (the tributaries of Lake Erie) has the best Steelhead fishing in the county. The rivers of southern Lake Erie host spectacular Steelhead spawn runs all fall winter and spring. Unfortunately the Cuyahoga does not host a great Steelhead run.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

You might want to explore Moggie some more....there is decent shore access around the lake east of 43. Also along the walking trail west from 43.

Portage Lakes s of Akron have a couple small state parks with access. Nimisila is down that way also.

For maps, go to the ODNR site, click fishing, click maps. They have maps of most lakes/rivers in the state. It's a great resource.
http://www.ohiodnr.com/Default.aspx?alias=www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife

Good luck


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

U of A alum as well. 

Mogadore has shoreline access on the north end.

Springfield lake has some shoreline access.

Silver creek metropark (rte 21 and 585). Stocked with trout once or twice a year.

Cuyahoga river. In the valley (below cuyahoga falls) and above (lake rockwell outflow thru Kent past Monroe Falls).

Nimisila lake. Much of the shoreline is public. I spent most of my fishing days during college at Nimisila from shore.

Portage lakes:

North reservoir has the most shoreline. All around the island (DNR hq). Much of the state mill road shoreline (wadeable too). Park at the boat launch lot and walk east past the first few houses. Can also fish Hower lake from the state mill road shoreline. Can fish the wall on portage lakes drive.

Long lake. Not much public shoreline. Can fish from the spillway that flows from east reservoir (under portage lakes dr.) if you can find parking (custard shop if they don't chase you off). Can also try the canal that long lake feeds (manchester rd).

East reservoir. Not much shoreline. Can fish across from the custard stand if (portage lakes dr.) you can find somewhere to park.

Turkeyfoot lake. From the beach area and point near the beach. In the state park. Also a few spots in the bay behind the beach parking lot.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

I've only been out for catfish once and want to go up here somewhere. Is Springfield worth trying for cats from the shore or is there somewhere better?


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

BigTripp said:


> I've only been out for catfish once and want to go up here somewhere. Is Springfield worth trying for cats from the shore or is there somewhere better?


Springfield is good for cats but try the lakemore end.Also nimisila is good too.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

North reservoir for numbers. Nimisila for size. A place to start is the little beach area near the campground/point parking. A good flat where channels often come up to feed. The flat area from the back of the DNR island facing the island on the west side of the lake is a good place to start on North. Also where the flow enters the lake from west reservoir off state mill road. Cast out beyond the rocks where the current starts to break up.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, went out to Springfield last night about 10:00, suckered the gf into going with me. Tried a couple spots along the shore towards the boat ramp and eventually she wanted to move down by the township hall so we did. About 11:30 hooked up with a nice little channel on a nightcrawler. It was a good time. Might head over to Nimsilia tonight and see what happens.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Steel Cranium said:


> North reservoir for numbers. Nimisila for size. A place to start is the little beach area near the campground/point parking. A good flat where channels often come up to feed. The flat area from the back of the DNR island facing the island on the west side of the lake is a good place to start on North. Also where the flow enters the lake from west reservoir off state mill road. Cast out beyond the rocks where the current starts to break up.


Went to Nimisila yesterday and got one largemouth after about 4 hours. I have some buddies coming up tonight for some cats. Are you talking about the shoreline with the huge parking lot right outside the campground entrance? We're going to start out there tonight I think.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Wanted to go to Nimisila but my buddy forgot his lantern so we headed out to Springfield again. Headed out about 8 and fished the Springfield side for a couple hours then headed over to the park in Lakemore. 11:30 we were getting ready to call it a night so I threw all the crawlers I had left on my hook for both poles and cast it between those two docks. Pulled them in at midnight and we were bummed we got skunked. I yanked on it for kicks and giggles and my friend sais "Dude, you caught something!"










A freaking 9 inch bullhead.... My buddy was impressed.










I've been pretty dissapointed with fishing in this area. I grew up ten minutes from Tappan, 2 minutes from the Tuscarawas River and with the Little Stillwater Creek in my backyard. Is it just that time of year? Where can I go and catch something?


----------



## sig061 (Aug 3, 2010)

I took my 4yo shore fishing on the Portage Lakes Drive side of North Reservoir. There is no shortage of bluegill if you want to fish with hook, bobber, & maggots. I figured I try for a bass or two.. and tried a dozen different techniques. I admit that I have a lot to learn, but I'd swear there aren't any bass in that lake. So.. failure after failure, I decided to try the State Mill Road side of the lake. There's a small tunnel under State Mill Rd. that connects North Reservoir to Hower lake. So I stood on the side of the road & you could see the current flowing from Hower into North & there were millions of shad. I fished there from shore around 2pm - 4pm & caught 3 shad on a Rapala crank bait. I gave up & tried again later around 6pm & finally landed two bass. One was nice & the other was his midget sister. I'm still not 100% confident that there are bass in this lake... or if someone threw these two in just to keep me trying.


----------

